

Binding isolate scope to controller using 'bindToController' in AngularJS 1.3.0 - flipjsio
http://flipjs.io/2014/09/09/isolate-scope-controller-as/

======
flipjsio
I came across with the new configuration called 'bindToController' in
Angularjs github repo but I cant find any sample code yet. So I decided to
play around with it and observe how it works. Here's a sample code I made with
it.

